# I got a 77 chevy c10 fix up like a lowrider ,anyone got pics..?



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

thankz


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OF YOUR TRUCK?THINK IT WOULD'VE BEEN BETTER IF YOUR ASKIN IF ANY 1 HAS PICS OF A LATE 70'S CHEVY LOWRIDER TRUCK,THEN POST 1 OF YOURS...


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i think the short box is to short and the long box is to long. 13 inch wires are to small for the wheel well. post a pic of what your working with and i will tell you what need to do


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HERES SUM TO START YOU OFF,SORTA A VARIETY IF YOU CAN SAY....START BY THE MOST FAMOUS....
































THIS 1'S IN JAPAN








MY JEFITO USED TO ROLL SUMTHIN LIKE THIS(JUS NO GRILL LIKE THAT,HIS WAS TUBES)


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

those are pretty nice in diff ways i got mine truck on 14s its cool too


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

dameon said:


> i think the short box is to short and the long box is to long. 13 inch wires are to small for the wheel well. post a pic of what your working with and i will tell you what need to do



Yea thats true


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

heres a pic heres a pic of my truck


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

66wita6 said:


> OF YOUR TRUCK?THINK IT WOULD'VE BEEN BETTER IF YOUR ASKIN IF ANY 1 HAS PICS OF A LATE 70'S CHEVY LOWRIDER TRUCK,THEN POST 1 OF YOURS...



heres a pic...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

That looks nice homie what color you painting it


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

eddie77c10 said:


> those are pretty nice in diff ways i got mine truck on 14s its cool too


I would put some 15x8s on it


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

eddie77c10 said:


>


I would ride that as my daily mobbin to work and back


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

SALVADO 67 said:


> That looks nice homie what color you painting it


thanks bro i wanna go with that skyblue for the 64 impala
white tone in the middle with silver leafing to break it off.


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


> I would ride that as my daily mobbin to work and back


haha thankz i drove it to high school everyday...lol when 
i used to go


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

warning said:


> I would put some 15x8s on it


i like the way 14s look on my truck ....my homie got one on 15s and i think they look to big...


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

the nice thing about those trucks is they look good with any color you choose. i would do like a brany wine (deep marron). or a midnight blue, learn to polish the trim.


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

dameon said:


> the nice thing about those trucks is they look good with any color you choose. i would do like a brany wine (deep marron). or a midnight blue, learn to polish the trim.


yeah this guy i know got a candy red .....and wha u mean lean to polish trim...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks good with the rim size you got now i wouldnt go bigger looks good like that im sure its going to look cleaner once its painted good luck homie


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

thankz homie i was close to painting it but the primo that was the painter passed away...so ni mode dude i gotta find someone eles


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

SALVADO 67 said:


> It looks good with the rim size you got now i wouldnt go bigger looks good like that im sure its going to look cleaner once its painted good luck homie


x2................. also think about adding a chrome tube grill and change the mirrors to some smaller ones, but if you ever decide to get 15x8 make sure you get 195/50/15 tires on them the other sizes the tires look too fat


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Here's my '84 daily...cut coils, flip kit, 14's...going a little lower this summer with a tube grill too.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Use some mirrors from a 88-99 truck or Tahoe. A roll pan a smooth front bumper and shave the door handles, get a hard bed cover


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

warning said:


> Use some mirrors from a 88-99 truck or Tahoe. A roll pan a smooth front bumper and shave the door handles, get a hard bed cover


I have new mirrors from an 02 Tahoe if your interested $100


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> I have new mirrors from an 02 Tahoe if your interested $100


those are like 30 bux each on rockauto


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

warning said:


> those are like 30 bux each on rockauto


Ok then $50 bucks and come get them


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

eddie77c10 said:


> thankz homie i was close to painting it but the primo that was the painter passed away...so ni mode dude i gotta find someone eles


Sorry to hear that homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

FoxCustom said:


> Here's my '84 daily...cut coils, flip kit, 14's...going a little lower this summer with a tube grill too.


looks good


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

SALVADO 67 said:


> looks good


nice homie keep up the good work!!!


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

SALVADO 67 said:


> Sorry to hear that homie


thankz jus gotta keep thinkin positive...you know


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

eddie77c10 said:


> thankz jus gotta keep thinkin positive...you know


you talkin about TINY


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


> you talkin about TINY


yup u know him


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

eddie77c10 said:


> yup u know him


Just met him once he was gona paint my glasshouse but I never took it back to him sorry to her he had passed he did a couple of cars for my homies her real good painter


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


> Just met him once he was gona paint my glasshouse but I never took it back to him sorry to her he had passed he did a couple of cars for my homies her real good painter


oh ya maybe i met u once maybe but i was always there with him i used to help him he was doing my truck and im his sons godfather
but ya he was like my brother.....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

eddie77c10 said:


> oh ya maybe i met u once maybe but i was always there with him i used to help him he was doing my truck and im his sons godfather
> but ya he was like my brother.....


Yea I was there with my maroon glasshouse and my cousin from Brawley named koolaid


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

not sure bro but ya i learnd alot from him ima building my truck alone....


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------

